# Barnes bullet shortage?



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Anyone else notice a distinct lack of barnes bullets? Been trying to find some more 250 gr Barnes T-EZ sabots, and they seem to be sold out everywhere, and has been for some time.

Hard to believe the run on centerfire ammo has extended to muzzy projectiles. Anyone have any idea on what the issue is? Raw materials? Barnes plant not running? Or did everyone really buy it all up?

I'm not complaining, I think supply shortages are going to become more and more commonplace, I'm just curious as to why.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Big shortage of copper right now... check out pipe and wire pricing. Its nuts. Most would call these price increases Hyperinflation... all but the current presidential administration apparently. 

PS: Lumber is up almost 400% in some places now. I would expect similar price increases in other components. We truely might be looking at $2-5 per round for normal hunting ammo by the time we come out of this. Premium ammo might be $5-10, time will tell.

-DallanC


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Barnes is running full speed.

keep your eyes out. I’m sure you’ll be able to get your hands on some sooner than later.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I was finally able to get ahold of my stuff (through Optics Planet).
Price was a little ridiculous ($80/box).


----------

